
The cheap Chinese bulb that won't turn off - rahuldottech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uEmX5XClPY
======
bradknowles
Isn't this how bulbs have worked for over 100 years?

No intelligence, just if you apply the correct amount and type of power, then
they provide light?

